# Well-defined quantity of antioxidants in diet can improve insulin resistance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Well-defined quantity of antioxidants in diet can improve insulin resistance A diet rich in natural antioxidants improves insulin sensitivity in insulin-resistant obese adults and enhances the effect of the insulin-sensitizing drug metformin, a preliminary study from Italy finds. The results will be presented Monday at The Endocrine Society’s 92nd Annual Meeting in San Diego. “The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

